# Mùng khung cao cấp ĐẸP hiện Đại Nhất Hiện Nay



## EASY DREAM (23/1/22)

*Các mẫu mùng khung ròng rọc kéo dây -Màn khung không khoan tường cao cấp EASY DREAM*

Giá đảm bảo rẻ nhất thị trường .Trên thị trường có chỗ bán giá không rẻ khung không tốt bằng của shop , shop đặt riêng xuởng loại khung chuẩn nhất giá phải chăng khác hẳn so với hàng trôi dạt ngoài thị trường 
*Khung màn đẹp *cải tiến chắc chắn và dễ ráp hơn mẫu cũ luôn luôn được cải tiến cùng các chuyên gia hàng đầu trên thế giới
Thiết kế đơn giản nhẹ nhàng
P/S: Khách hàng đừng nhìn hình ảnh để đánh giá màn đắt hay rẻ ,”chất lượng vải và khung màn” quyết định giá sản phẩm .Mùng* khung  ròng rọc cao cấp Easy Dream *với 5 năm kinh nghiệm luôn nghiên cứu và cải tiến để cho ra những sản phẩm tốt hơn  
Lưu ý : Shop chỉ bán hàng chất lượng
*ƯU ĐIỂM 1 : Mùng khung ròng rọc không khoan tường *


*Không phải khoan vào tường*
Không phải khoan giường
Linh động dễ dàng di chuyển theo giường 
Đặt giường bất cứ vị trí nào cũng có thể sử dụng được 
Tháo ráp di chuyển dễ dàng
Màn 3 cửa tiện lợi tiện lợi
Chất liệu cao cấp   : vải tuyn + khung inox + vòng trên bằng hợp kim nhôm tĩnh điện
Khung inox chắc chắn bền bỉ được gia công nghệ cao hiện đại ,quy trình nghiêm ngặt  với đội ngũ có nhiều kinh nghiệm
Cấu tạo đơn giản thuận tiện cho người sử dụng



 



*ƯU ĐIỂM 2 : TÍNH NĂNG VƯỢT TRỘI  TIỆN LỢI  CỦA MÙNG KHUNG RÒNG RỌC EASY DREAM*

Nhà bạn vừa mới xây xong , rất ngại khoan tường mà muốn dùng màn khung ?
???? Bạn không muốn kê giường sát tường vì bí và nóng nhưng muốn dùng màn khung .Bạn sắp cưới và muốn phòng tân hôn, phòng ngủ của mình thật ngọt ngào , lãng mạn ,đáng nhớ ?
* Hãy sử dụng sản phẩm MÀN KHUNG KHÔNG PHẢI KHOAN EASY DREAM của chúng tôi sẽ giúp bạn giải quyết những vấn đề trên.*
* Chi tiết sản phẩm* : Mùng Khung Không Khoang Tường Cao CẤP - EASY DREAM


----------

